# cannot acees to webserver port 8443 in LAN via squid



## ccc (Jan 31, 2009)

hi

We have proxy squid 3 installed on freebsd.
We cannot acees to a webserver port 8443 in LAN:


```
ERROR
The requested URL could not be retrieved

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

While trying to retrieve the URL: 192.168.0.254:8443 

The following error was encountered: 

Access Denied. 
Access control configuration prevents your request from being allowed at this time. Please contact your service provider if you feel this is incorrect. 

Your cache administrator is admin@domain.net



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Generated Sat, 31 Jan 2009 17:13:35 GMT by localhost (squid/3.0.PRE5)
```

howto solve this problem ?


----------



## ccc (Jan 31, 2009)

```
acl SSL_ports port 8443
```
 solved my problem.

greetings
ccc


----------

